# Kitten & Cat Friendship



## James89 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi All,

Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, but my other half is going a bit crazy so I need advice. 

So, we have a 6 year old cat, she is lovely, she gets on with the rest of the household zoo, being 2 rabbits and bearded dragon that run around the house. She will sit with them, tolerate them and even sleep next to them.

We recently got a kitten from work as it needed a re home and we figured that if the cat loves the other animals it will learn to at least like a kitten.

We have been following the steps, seperation, smell and room swapping and all was going well, at first the cat would just sit at the door to the lounge and hiss at the kitten.
Now we let the kitten run around a bit in the house when we are home, the cat seems fine until the kitten gets near her, then she will hiss, growl and even try to swat the kitten as it goes past.

I figured this would be natural behaviour at first, getting used to a second cat in the house, but now my other half is pregnant (very unexpected) her hormones are raging and starts crying when the cat and kitten don't get on, saying it's all her fault and blah blah blah. Also the kitten cries when it goes back in the lounge which upsets her even more.

I'm just wondering if theres anything else we can do to try and help these two get along. The cat currently doesnt mind seeing the kitten and will even eat her dinner next to the kitten, but it seems to me that our cat is saying "Dont come near me, I know you want to play, but I'm not really up for that" so do we just let the cat swat the kitten and to show her whose boss? Or what?

They are both females by the way.
Thank to anyone who took the time to read this lengthy post and reply. I will be forever in your debt if you can solve this 

Regards,
James.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just let them be - there isn't blood or fur flying - they will get there eventually - the cat is saying I don't want to play and the kitten will eventually get the message. Swatting is perfectly acceptable cat language for leave me alone. Make sure you play with the kitten to help get rid of some of it's energy.

Also make sure they are both spayed. 

Ignore the kitten when it cries - if it needs to be in the lounge then do so - or, look at why it is in there, it's probably lonely and wants to be with the other cat so why not let it out. But what ever you decide stick with it and don't give in.


----------



## James89 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Spid,

This kitten seems to have an unlimited supply of energy. But yeah we make sure we play with her when we can.

I think the thing that really bugs our cat is that the kitten tends to really enjoy sneaking up on her and jumping on her back, for two kittens this would be great play time but I really don't think our cat enjoys being ambushed around every corner.

So do you think it's okay to let the cat smack the kitten? When do we need to intervene? Cause sometimes it looks like she will smack her several times? Do we only need to step in if she really starts going for her?

Sorry to ask so many questions but we have never done the kitten introduction to a cat. And since the cat enjoys the other animals company we thought it would be easy peasy. Clearly not 

The only reason she stays in the lounge is either, when we are going out or when we go to bed, the last thing we wanted is for the kitten to jump on the cat while she's asleep just in case we don't wake up and there are having a right punch up. Do you reckon we should let her have free roam one night and see what happens? 

The cat is still as friendly as ever when the kitten is no where to be seen so I'm hoping this new arrival isn't stressing out the cat to much, she will hiss at us if she's just being hissing at the kitten, but I assume that's just because she wants to be alone for a bit and calm down.

Thanks again.
James.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

As long as there is no blood then the cat is fine disciplining the kitten - the kitten will learn - if it seems to go on too long just calmly take the kitten away and play with it. 

If you want the kitten confined at those times that's fine - just don't give in to the crying.

Take it slowly and give it time.


----------



## James89 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for that.

Only one more than other half has just mentioned.

The cat sometimes seems to corner the kitten, for example right now shes laying across the bedroom entrance where the kitten is and will stay there, the kitten won't try and get past because it knows it will be swatted at.

Why is the cat doing this? Just to keep an eye on where she is? Or is she trying to keep her confined somewhere like when the kitten is in the lounge.

The lying down seems to suggest that she's at least comfortable rather than on edge? 
After this no more questions. I promise 
Cheers,
james.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's dominance play. She is showing the kitten who is boss really. Just make sure the kitten can get to a litter tray if needed and leave them to it.


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

This sounds so familiar  we introduced our kitten on Fri & we are hoping that it is going as well as we think, our older cat is exactly the same she will hiss, growl or swat the kitten occasionally but they have got so close that they have touched noses with no hissing and have also slept briefly on the bed all be it diagonal corners , she also likes to be in the same room as him watching him playing, I think she would love to join in but he is to fast , but we have been giving them a little treat every evening together and tonight they have been playing with a laser pen. 
I think it is hard to tough it out sometimes because you want the kitten to feel and be safe, but also the older cat to be happy. :yesnod: I think with a little time and patience they will get there


----------



## izzyc (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, this sounds so familiar!  We have a 5 year old male (Carson) and a 15 month old female (Pippa). We adopted them both about a year ago at the same time from CP, so they did 'know' each other before we took them home. 

For the first 3 months we had them, minimum, Pippa was crazy. She was endlessly full of beans and her favourite toy was Carson. She pounced on him as he went round corners, jumped on him when he was sleeping, tried to play with his tail. She adored him and followed him round everywhere, and cried when he went places she couldn't reach. 

Carson reacted to her the same way your cat does. He swatted her when she got too close and used to pin her down when she really wouldn't take no for an answer. At first I was really worried he would hurt her, as sometimes she squealed when he pinned her. 

I gradually realised though that he wasn't hurting her at all, ever. He was just showing his dominant position and was disciplining her as soon as she crossed the line. And the second she backed off and behaved nicely, he groomed her and let her snuggle down next to him. He was rewarding good behaviour as often as he was disciplining her, but all I noticed at first was the swatting and the squealing!!

A year on, they are best of friends. Pippa is so much calmer and doesn't cross the line so often! They sleep curled up together and mutually groom each other. 

I'm sure, as your cats settle down, their behaviour will get better. Reassure your partner that your kitten is ok!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

We are currently going through the same thing (its been about six weeks), Claude was quite frightened of Nancy when she first arrived and they did do a bit of hissing and growling when they first met. 

Now that she is sure he isn't going to eat her she REALLY wants to play with him and he hasn't been interested so the poor thing has been looking a bit fed up of being a cat rodeo. I was considering getting another kitten for Nancy to play with but decided against it and at the moment (I reserve the right to change my mind! ) they seem to be very gradually defining their boundaries, Claude will play a bit now - I have even seen him instigating the odd chase and she isn't QUITE so persistant. Astonishingly they will even sleep on the same bed at the moment (perched on opposite ends of the mattress) and she did try and go in for a snuggle last week but he looked at her as though she'd wiped mud on his fur and stalked off. 

Occasionally Claude will jump Nancy when she goes too far but I think I have only had to get in the way once by clapping my hands.

Good luck, I bet they will sort things out themselves .


----------

